# Places for Good buttondown oxford shirt?



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Preface: the last time I remember buying a bunch of shirts it was from Lands End in the 90s at about $29 each.

So I've been having to bury them lately; finally dead and all.

Where is a good source for a reasonably price, reasonable quality buttondown oxford? I see some of the current prices and I wonder what's happened to the sewing industry.


----------



## bremersm (Feb 1, 2013)

Might I suggest the OCBDs from the JCP line if you are trying to stay on a budget. Another good option is JCrew Factory. For a bit more money you can't go wrong with Brooks Brothers.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

bremersm said:


> Might I suggest the OCBDs from the JCP line if you are trying to stay on a budget. Another good option is JCrew Factory. For a bit more money you can't go wrong with Brooks Brothers.


I like the Brooks Brothers shirts, but to get one that is not "wrinkle-free" costs a small fortune. I'm wondering where to look for quality, affordable OCBD shirts that are "must-iron." Not sure if JCP or JCrew are the best options. Perhaps the OP is seeking other makers as well.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

I think BB is a nice standard with nicer and pricier options like Mercer & Sons which are quite generously cut and less expensive options like LE still. I recommend waiting until the end of summer for BB semi-annual sale and reloading then. 

I don't think you will easily find a $29 shirt that will last 15 years. I also don't think BB will disappoint you if you treat them with respect.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd say buy from Lands End again, frankly....I have a few Brooks Bros and a few Lands End, and, really, if I were buying full price, I'd have a hard time justifying spending more for Brooks Bros. I also have had LL Bean OCBD's over the years that have been very sturdy, and have worn well....


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, the only decent OCBD's Lands' End had are now $50 each and the collars have shrunk significantly. The best all-around option is the BB on sale. It can be had for around $40 each if you buy the minimum amount.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

What about LL Bean? I feel like they get short shrift in trad-wear


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

AshScache said:


> What about LL Bean? I feel like they get short shrift in trad-wear


All of their OCBDs are non-iron, IIRC.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes all the Bean OCBD's are non-iron. As rsgordon said...I think the best deal in OCBD's is to buy BB shirts on Dec 26th or the day after father's day...when they are on sale for something like $45-50 each. Those are the two BB semi-annual sales. That is a steal for those shirts.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

I missed that from the call of the OP's question. 

I guess I'm not a purist-- I frankly don't mind non-iron shirts. I think they look good, and I think they wear fairly well. I don't see the reason to torture myself with an iron (though I'll admit, my Rowenta with the ss sole plate actually does make ironing easier).


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I prefer the LE Hyde Parks over the BB counterparts. Cheaper and nicer, IMO.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Even with the collar points now half an inch shorter on the Lands' End shirts? (2.75" vs Brooks's 3.25")


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to note that I usually iron my shirts myself, and it doesn't much matter whether they're noniron or not.

MY big thing turns out to be sleeve size; I'm a 34. . . and not a 33/34 or 34/35, and those kinds of fittings don't work for me unless I take them to a tailor. (I can appreciate the savings in inventory resulting from stuffing these sizings at customers; this is why shoe sizing now is not what it was when I was a child).


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Captain America said:


> I have to note that I usually iron my shirts myself, and it doesn't much matter whether they're noniron or not.


In the Trad forum, must-iron is a must


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

AshScache said:


> I'd say buy from Lands End again, frankly....I have a few Brooks Bros and a few Lands End, and, really, if I were buying full price, I'd have a hard time justifying spending more for Brooks Bros. I also have had LL Bean OCBD's over the years that have been very sturdy, and have worn well....


Actual mileage may vary, but LE shirts I've purchased in the last 5 years or so last me about 2 years of regular wear before fraying and other visible wear begins. Brooks shirts take 4-5 years to look the same. Between the premature wear and ever-shrinking collars I can't recommend buying LE at any price.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Actual mileage may vary, but LE shirts I've purchased in the last 5 years or so last me about 2 years of regular wear before fraying and other visible wear begins. Brooks shirts take 4-5 years to look the same. Between the premature wear and ever-shrinking collars I can't recommend buying LE at any price.


Agreed. I have a stack of 2-year-old LE HPs waiting for me to turn their collars. And when those collar go, they really go.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

rsgordon said:


> I think BB is a nice standard with nicer and pricier options like Mercer & Sons which are quite generously cut and less expensive options like LE still. I recommend waiting until the end of summer for BB semi-annual sale and reloading then. I don't think you will easily find a $29 shirt that will last 15 years. I also don't think BB will disappoint you if you treat them with respect.


When does the summertime Semi Annual sale usually take place?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

rwaldron said:


> When does the summertime Semi Annual sale usually take place?


Usually a week or two after Father's Day.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I've always sworn by BB OCBD, but I have to say I wasn't thrilled with the latest batch (I buy them 4-5 at a time every few years during the sale, and IIRC there should be an FF sale in late summer that'll get the same prices as post-Christmas). One of the shirts has developed fraying on the cuffs, and it's less than five years old. It's got less than 30 wears to it, I figure. Not good. I've never had one wear out that quickly. The others are holding up fine.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

AncientMadder said:


> ^ Even with the collar points now half an inch shorter on the Lands' End shirts? (2.75" vs Brooks's 3.25")


I bought one of each (LE, BB) last summer and all I can add to the conversation is that I prefer to wear the LE. It's softer and much less stiff than then BB OCBD. The collar length is of no concern to me, I like whatever the size is (I didn't measure, and I don't know what the measurements were in June of '12). As for longevity, I can't really attest after only 10 months of wear. Neither has given me any issue to this point.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I got 10 new Brooks OCBDs (not non-iron) after Christmas for $450-it doesn't get much less expensive than that, and I got rid of every shirt in my closet that isn't a Brooks OCBD. I now have 4 white, 4 blue, 4 blue/white uni stripe, 2 burgundy white stripe and two pink. Every day I feel great and doubt that I'll ever buy anything else as long as they continue to make these. Many here delight in trashing Brooks and I'll agree they have changed and not all for the better, but Lands' End is nowhere near what it once was. Wait for the sale and you won't regret it.


----------



## mayostard (Mar 10, 2013)

Danny said:


> Yes all the Bean OCBD's are non-iron. As rsgordon said...I think the best deal in OCBD's is to buy BB shirts on Dec 26th or the day after father's day...when they are on sale for something like $45-50 each. Those are the two BB semi-annual sales. That is a steal for those shirts.


IIRC BB only offers the must-iron made in USA OCBDs in solid colors, is that correct?


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

mayostard said:


> IIRC BB only offers the must-iron made in USA OCBDs in solid colors, is that correct?


No, they offer a university-stripe in blue and red as well.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brooksfan said:


> I got 10 new Brooks OCBDs (not non-iron) after Christmas for $450-it doesn't get much less expensive than that, and I got rid of every shirt in my closet that isn't a Brooks OCBD. I now have 4 white, 4 blue, 4 blue/white uni stripe, 2 burgundy white stripe and two pink. Every day I feel great and doubt that I'll ever buy anything else as long as they continue to make these. Many here delight in trashing Brooks and I'll agree they have changed and not all for the better, but Lands' End is nowhere near what it once was. Wait for the sale and you won't regret it.


There are many reasons to complain about present day Brooks Brothers...the USA made OCBD is not one of them. The shirts are superb, I would not hesitate to buy them.

One thing that we don't discuss all that much [compared to some other things], is fabric quality. I think we don't discuss it because it can be hard to articulate. One oxford cloth may not be the same as another oxford cloth. And it's not just down to thread count or fabric finish. The cotton itself can be better or worse. I believe the BB oxford cloth is still quite good.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The vast majority of my OCBD's, are BB's shirts. There are better made shirts to be bought. However, for the price(s) I paid, (generally on sale) I have found the BB OCBD's to be the best value out there.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Brooksfan said:


> and I got rid of every shirt in my closet that isn't a Brooks OCBD.


:aportnoy:


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> I got 10 new Brooks OCBDs (not non-iron) after Christmas for $450-it doesn't get much less expensive than that...


Good point.

I think that the BB post-Christmas sale, which amount to about 40% off, is the best deal out there. Save your money and place your order on Christmas day. To my recollection, with a minimum order of 4 shirts, you could get the price of the Supima cotton wrinkle-prone OCBD to below $40/ shirt, even better than what Brooksfan is quoting. (I think that on Christmas Eve, it's 25% off, and on Christmas and after, it's 40%.)


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

the independent Trad Clothiers around the nation usually stock nice Oxford Button Downs made by Kenneth Gordon and Gitman.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Captain America said:


> Preface: the last time I remember buying a bunch of shirts it was from Lands End in the 90s at about $29 each. So I've been having to bury them lately; finally dead and all. Where is a good source for a reasonably price, reasonable quality buttondown oxford? I see some of the current prices and I wonder what's happened to the sewing industry.


If your price target is below $20 per shirt, then I would go to TJ Maxx or Marshalls and rifle through the shirt bin. This'll be hit and miss, but you may find a bargain or two.

If your price target is below $40 per shirt, then I would consider going to a Polo Factory Store and looking at their standard OCBD. Caveats: the collar is short...the PRL logo is on the left breast...the sleeve lengths are 3X/3Y. If these issues don't bother you, then the fabric is high quality, the collars are non-fused, and the construction is pretty good.

If your price target is below $80 per shirt, then I also recommend the BB (must iron) OCBD (when on sale is better priced still).

If your price target is above $80 per shirt, then the world really opens up. Lots of good choices.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If your price target is below $40 per shirt, then I would consider going to a Polo Factory Store and looking at their standard OCBD. Caveats: the collar is short...the PRL logo is on the left breast...the sleeve lengths are 3X/3Y. If these issues don't bother you, then the fabric is high quality, the collars are non-fused, and the construction is pretty good.


The PRL OCBD is my casual guilty pleasure and I had completely forgotten about it. Definitely not enough collar length for a tie, but the lack of lining and the fabric quality make it great for wearing it open-necked, under a sweater or, if you can get past the logo, on its own on warmer days.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

What about Gitman TTX Cambridge Oxford. Those have been around for years and years pretty much unchanged.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm just surprised at how radically up the price went on these shirts. What happened?

It sounds like I wait until after Father's Day. I'm going to look at BB and see if there's a good tattersall.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Captain America said:


> I'm just surprised at how radically up the price went on these shirts. What happened?
> 
> It sounds like I wait until after Father's Day. I'm going to look at BB and see if there's a good tattersall.


Just an FYI if you ever end up in Atlanta, Ham Stockton has a mean tattersall selection


----------

